# splash screen by default on?



## wolffnx (Mar 24, 2017)

When I make kernel boot silent creating /boot.config with "-nmq" a splash screen appears. I like it but is strange. I don't have enabled in /boot/loader.conf and in /boot/defaults/loader.conf splash screen is disabled. Where does this option come from?

I use 11.0-RELEASE-p1.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 26, 2017)

anyone? is rare because is not the "normal" splash screen in the userland,this is when the kernel boot and disappear on userland init


----------



## aa (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not sure with what you said about "normal/abnormal" splash screen
but to prevent FreeBSD forth logo from displaying, you can put 
	
	



```
beastie_disable=yes
```
 somewhere in /boot/loader.conf[.local]


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 27, 2017)

aa said:


> I'm not sure with what you said about "normal/abnormal" splash screen
> but to prevent FreeBSD forth logo from displaying, you can put
> 
> 
> ...



No,is before that,look, this is the default:


----------



## redpill (Mar 27, 2017)

You can also turn it on by typing


```
set boot_mute
```
at the loader(8) prompt, or by adding


```
boot_mute=""
```
to /boot/loader.conf (the variable just needs to be set, doesn't seem to matter to what). I haven't come across any documentation about it personally, and I'm not familiar with a way of turning it off, but I don't see what you gain by doing so. It only appears briefly at start up--as an alternative to what would otherwise be an empty black screen--during the time you'd normally be watching kernel output scroll by if it wasn't being silenced.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 27, 2017)

redpill said:


> You can also turn it on by typing
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



yes, i have do the same in a VirtualBox emulated FreeBSD and is only a black screen until the kernel finish booting,
that is ugly
i like this way..when i know that everything is working fine,why do not set a nice splash screen?
maybe the bitmap is in the kernel source? i dont find it anywhere

sorry..I misunderstood you,i dont what to turning off, just know where is this
splash and how to change it


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

This is not something that came from FreeBSD. There is no splash screen, certainly not a default one.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 27, 2017)

SirDice said:


> This is not something that came from FreeBSD. There is no splash screen, certainly not a default one.


Yeah, I thought so too, but rudimentary support is there.  The logo definitely appears when you boot from UEFI in VirtualBox and enable boot_mute.

juan9182
The logo seems to be defined in /usr/src/sys/dev/vt/logo/logo_freebsd.c and you are going to have to recompile the kernel to change the image.  AFAICT it only supports monochrome images at this time.

I think you can get rid of it by either including nodevice splash or removing device splash from your kernel config.  Again recompiling the kernel is necessary as there currently is no tunable for this.

This is all just a guess from quickly looking at the sources and I have not tested any of this.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 27, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Yeah, I thought so too, but rudimentary support is there.  The logo definitely appears when you boot from UEFI in VirtualBox and enable boot_mute.
> 
> juan9182
> The logo seems to be defined in */usr/src/sys/dev/vt/logo/logo_freebsd.c* and you are going to have to recompile the kernel to change the image.  AFAICT it only supports monochrome images at this time.
> ...



interesting..the thing is that I like it a lot,and are 3 , orb , beastie2 and beastie according /usr/src/sys/dev/vt/logo/logo_beastie.c


----------

